
Ex-Apple Engineer Rejected for Genius Bar Job Adds Fuel to Ageism Debate - kushti
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/apple-engineer-rejected-genius-bar_us_57ced56de4b078581f13fe6a
======
CarolineW
Story discussed at considerable length here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12432079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12432079)

Also submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12432031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12432031)

------
bananabill
So the hiring managers were given a choice between a pool of 20 somethings
desperate for their first job to pay for school and possibly move out, and a
retired guy who doesn't have to work, and just wants something to do.

What would the moral choice be?

Sometimes the best person for an entry level position, is someone with an
entry level skillset.

~~~
chafporte
Yes, this is called ageism. You can try to justify it, but it is still called
ageism.

One can probably try to justify other discriminations as well, it would still
be racism or sexism ...

